# Uber doesn't want drivers to rate based on fares, LOL



## glados (May 23, 2015)

My pet theory behind the latest update is that uber doesn't want drivers rating pax low because of a low fare. Yet pax see the fare before they rate. LOL.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

glados said:


> My pet theory behind the latest update is that uber doesn't want drivers rating pax low because of a low fare. Yet pax see the fare before they rate. LOL.


As if I need to see the fare to know when it's a $5 trip.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

As if they care what we rate them...


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Rating based on a fare sounds dumb to me.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Rating based on a fare sounds dumb to me.


The rating, for both the pax and the driver, is based on the totality of the experience.

If the totality of my experience is, "wasn't worth it," then a low rating is absolutely appropriate.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

But wouldn't you know it wasn't worth it to you if the trip was just a short hop? Would you really need to see the fare to know that? (As pointed out by Fuzzy...)


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i complained to them several times, since I drive for uberxl now, and a lot of people booked uberxl by mistake, so they give me a bad rating because the fare is twice as much as they are used to with uberx.

funny thing is they don't try to ask for their money back, but they just give me a 1 star rating, and blame it on me for charging them too much.

I'm sure im not the only person complained to them. but nice to know they made this change.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

azndriver87 said:


> i complained to them several times, since I drive for uberxl now, and a lot of people booked uberxl by mistake, so they give me a bad rating because the fare is twice as much as they are used to with uberx.


I always send a txt to pax "This is UberSelect please confirm your address and give me gate code" ... that way pax sees that I am Select before I arrive and they can't argue that they didn't know


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I always send a txt to pax "This is UberSelect please confirm your address and give me gate code" ... that way pax sees that I am Select before I arrive and they can't argue that they didn't know


I used to call them and confirm they ordered the right car.

Now, I'm like "**** em, give me the money and I'll take the 1* like a champ".

I gave up educating morons when I saw they couldn't figure out UberXL at 2.1X is more expensive than an SUV, and UberX at 4.0 is more than Black.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i think it is partly this and also ,it has been hanging and you cant go back online quickly, they want you right back to work. oh and the damn are you sure pop up is back.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I noticed the "Are you sure?" pop-up is back, as well. I was happy to see it gone.

For Uber Taxi, at least, the new format does not allow us to retaliate against users who choose the _*NO TIP*_ option by rating them poorly. Unless I were trying to make a deposit in the Karma Bank, I would rate those who chose the _*NO TIP*_ option one or two stars. Now, unless I know the user, I can not do that. It has happened only once that I picked up the same user more than once, but she always tips, although only ten per cent. I do not get too upset at that. As long as they tip me _* something*_, as a rule, I am fine with it. Thirty cents or something like that might make me somewhat less than delighted, but even then, I consider the circumstances. There are some people that tip according to how much money that they have at the time. Many years back, I had a rather large clientele that consisted of dancing girls. More than a few times, when I picked them up _* from*_ work, they far overtipped me. Conversely, when I took them _* to *_ work, the tip was paltry. Sometimes it was nothing, sometimes they were even a little short on the fare. The former was due to their having a large amount of money as they got off work. The latter was due to their having blown all of that money the previous night after they got off wo


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i also noticed cancelling takes slightly longer.


----------

